# Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht



## Klaus007 (25. Februar 2007)

Moin Moin zusammen!

Ich habe seit langem endlich mal wieder die Zeit und die Möglichkeiten mit einem Freund in der Geltinger Bucht / Flensburger Förde vom Boot aus zu angeln.

Wir werden zwar erst im April rausfahren, aber meine Vorfreude ist schon wirklich groß und ich suche nach ein paar Tipps von euch Bordis mit mehr Erfahrungen in diesem Teil der Ostsee. 

Was fängt man in der Zeit (Anfang/Mitte April) und wo sind ein paar Gute Stellen? Außerdem wäre ich über ein paar gute Materialtipps dankbar.

Hatten das letzte mal vor ca. 2 Jahren das Glück ein paar Dorsche aus dem Wasser zu ziehen, allerdings waren die meißten doch recht klein und mussten somit wieder baden gehen. 

Ist im April Heringszeit? Waren dass letzte mal die Förde bis nach Kappeln hochgefahren und konnten aber nur ca. 10 Heringe überlisten.

Ich wäre sehr dankbar für hilfreiche Tipps und Tricks. Hat vielleicht jemand eine Seekarte für dieses Gebiet? Würde nämlich auch sehr gerne auf Platte gehen!

Ein schönes Restwochenende und vielen Dank

Klaus!


----------



## NOK Angler (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

HI , 

im April fahrt ihr ? Evtl. läßt sich da was drehen das wir vom Team Ostseeangler.de euch mal begleiten. Sind da öfters auf der Ecke unterwegs. Und ich denke bis April hat mein Skipper sein Böötchen wieder flott.

Würde 3m Spinnrute mit eine WG - 100gr empfehlen. Zusammen mit ner 4000er Rolle und geflochtener Schnur. Entweder ihr Pilkt denn mit üblichen 40-80gr. Pilker und 1 oder max. 2 Beifängern in Form von kleinen Twistern mit 3gr. Bleiköpfen. Oder halt schleppen mit Wobblern und Mefoblinkern. Wobbler sollten so in Tauchtiefen bis etwa 10m vorhanden sein. Wenns nur 8m Tauchtiefe ist iat auch nicht weiter schlimm. Für Mefoblinker solltet ihr noch ein etwa 30-50gr schweres Durchlaufblei auf die Hauptschnur aufziehen und denn ein etwa 1,50m langes Vorfach aus 40er Mono verwenden.

Heringspeternoster sollted ihr zu der zeit auch dabei haben.  Echolot ist sehr zu Empfehlen, nicht nur zum Heringschwärme suchen.


----------



## HD4ever (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

ist auf jeden Fall ne super Ecke da oben !
bis dahin kommt bestimmt noch einiges an guten Tips ! :m


----------



## Klaus007 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Vielen Dank für die ersten Tips!

@ Glückwunsch zu der fantastischen Meerforelle! 

Weißt du ob es in der Geltinger Bucht / Flensburger Förde gute Plätze für Meerforelle gibt und mit was für einer Montage man da erfolg haben könnte? Wie schnell sollte man beim Schleppen eigentlich fahren?

Hier eine Seekarte von dem Gebiet.

editiert:
Leider mußte ich die Seekarte entfernen weil auf Seekarten und Seekartenausschnitten die Inhaber ein Copyright haben. Um das AB und dich vor Schaden und Rechtsansprüchen zu bewahren habe ich das gemacht.
MfG M_S

Gibt es gute Stellen für Platte? Ist im April nicht auch Hornhechtzeit? Müssen wir zum Heringangeln bis in die Schleimündung, oder gibt es auch andere gute Plätze zwischen Anfang/Mitte April?

Schön Abend
Klaus


----------



## HD4ever (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Platte weiß ich nicht so ... aber die ganze Ecke da oben ist heiß für Mefos ! :m
die Landspitze links der Geltinger Bucht (und die Tiefenlinien davor) sind ein richtiger Hot Spot !
schleppe immer mit 2,5-3 Kn - beim schleppen wirst du über kurz oder lang auch deine Dorsche finden #6


----------



## Freezie (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Nabend!

Auf Dorsch wüsste ich nen paar gute Ecken. Die will ich aber hier so nicht posten. Nicht, dass die nächstes Jahr so überfüllt sind ^^. Bei Interesse meld dich mal. Dann bekommste noch ein paar Tips oben drauf ;-)

Mfg,

Chris


----------



## NOK Angler (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

schleppen würd ich sagen 2-3kn , also standgas oder eben drüber. fast die ganze förde und geltinger bucht sind sehr gut zum meerforellen angeln / schleppen.

butt würd ich sagen in bereich jürgens schott in der geltinger bucht und an der geltinger birk ( achtung nicht zu weit an land ran , naturschtzgebiet. ) Geltinger birk ist die spitze unter kalkgrund auf deiner karte. jürgens schott ist von da denn richtung gelting / steinberg . ist aber in ner vernftigen seekarte eingezeichnet.

Da wo bei Sonderburg das rote i auf der Karte ist , soll auch ne top ecke sein.

sollte schwer werde zu der zeit und der ecke keine heringe zu finden.:q Echolot vorausgesetzt. wäre mit boot von da aus auch ne halbe weltreise bis schleimünde.


----------



## Torsk1 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Was für eine Reichweite habt ihr denn -Boot/Motor?
Von wo aus wollt ihr denn los?


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Wo jetzt wieder die üblichen Verdächtigen zusammen sind,
was ist mit nächstem Samstag bzw Montag?


----------



## NOK Angler (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

gegefrage , was ist mit deinem kumpel und deinem evtl. freien platz ?? Björn hörte sich am telefon noch so unentschloßen an.

wenn du noch einen freien platz haben solltest , wäre ich dabei #h .


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Moin Sebastian!

Kommendes Wochenende hab ich leider keinen Platz mehr frei.
Björn soll sich mal nen Ruck geben


----------



## NOK Angler (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

will unter der woche eh nochmal los mit ihm , außerdem brauchen wir auf einer unseren tuoren mal einen 3. als teamfotografen. haben irgendwie noch keine bilder wo björn und ich drauf sind.

wäre ja ne super gelegenheit mit kiel. Dein 4ps'er , ist das ein 2- oder 4 takter ??


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Ok... Wie gesagt nächsten Montag?
Mein 4er ist ein 2takter Yamaha.


----------



## NOK Angler (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

eher Sa, aber erstmal abwarten was björn sagt. der meldet sich bestimmt noch , wenn er morgen früh von der arbeit kommt. oder ist er heute schon zu hause |kopfkrat ?


----------



## HD4ever (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Wo jetzt wieder die üblichen Verdächtigen zusammen sind,
> was ist mit nächstem Samstag bzw Montag?




wen meinst du denn nur ???   |kopfkrat    :m


----------



## NOK Angler (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

wir und verdächtig |rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Hehe Ihr seit die Größten :q


----------



## Klaus007 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Hi 

wir sind nicht allzu schlecht motorisiert. Haben 100 PS und sind in der Geltinger Bucht. Können somit auch bissal weiter fahren. Aber aus Gründen des Umweltschutzes und Benzinkosten, ist es uns lieber nicht mehr bis in die Schlei zu fahren um ein paar Heringe zu fangen. Mal schaun wenn die Schwärme da sind, dass wir ein paar Gute Stellen finden.

MfG
Klaus


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Die Schlei ist auch nur so berühmt für den Hering, da man 
Ihn dort von Land aus gut fangen kann. Mit dem Boot kannst Du fast immer Heringe finden und fangen. Dafür muss man nicht in
die Schlei fahren.

Wir (NOK, Ostseeangler, HD???, usw..)  wären mit Kleinbooten(+/-6PS) vor Ort. Die üblichen Verdächtigen halt 

Vielleicht auch noch Sven?


----------



## Klaus007 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Gibt es denn bestimmte Stellen in der Geltinger Bucht, wo der Hering langzieht oder steht? In welche Tiefen sollte man fischen?
Unser Fishfinder funktioniert schon seit Jahren nicht, deshalb können wir uns darauf nicht wirklich verlassen und das Gebiet in der Bucht ist ja doch rcht groß.

cu
Klaus


----------



## HD4ever (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

also ... erste Anschaffung die du machen solltest : *neues Echolot !!!!* #6 :m
kann ja nich sein ... 100 PS Ab und kein vernünftiges Echolot |rolleyes
wie gesagt ... wenn du dir die Seekarte von der Gegend da näher anguckst wirst du geniale Tiefenlinien, Erhebungen, Löcher usw usw über all finden ... und genau da mußt du hin !!!! 
Ohne Echolot ist das doch wirklich Mist und du stocherst da nur blind rum ... #c
wenn du dann sowas siehts bist du genau richtig :m


----------



## Torsk1 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Wo jetzt wieder die üblichen Verdächtigen zusammen sind,
> was ist mit nächstem Samstag bzw Montag?


 
Geltinger Bucht oder wo?


----------



## NOK Angler (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Kieler Förde , das andere bezog sich auf april , wenn wir klaus007 unter die arme greifen


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Ist mir relativ gleich....


----------



## Torsk1 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*



NOK Angler schrieb:


> Kieler Förde , das andere bezog sich auf april , wenn wir klaus007 unter die arme greifen


 

Achso,
na ich warte erstmal ab was ihr zu berichten habt, dann fahr ich vieleicht auch mal dahin


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Moin Kim!

Wie gesagt mir ist es relativ egal!
Ich fahr eh mehrmals raus über das Wochenende und
werde beide Reviere besuchen.


----------



## NOK Angler (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

also der aktuelle stand sieht so aus , das nicht nur björn sein außenboarder erstmal den geist aufgegeben hat , sonder auch sein innenboarder im kfz.

also würd ich doch eher für die fl. förde pledieren , dann kann ich björn samt boot auch abholen.

würd denn vorschlagen samstag in egernsund zu slippen. Kai , Kim ??


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*



NOK Angler schrieb:


> also der aktuelle stand sieht so aus , das nicht nur björn sein außenboarder erstmal den geist aufgegeben hat , sonder auch sein innenboarder im kfz.
> 
> also würd ich doch eher für die fl. förde pledieren , dann kann ich björn samt boot auch abholen.
> 
> würd denn vorschlagen samstag in egernsund zu slippen. Kai , Kim ??



Whats up with Gerlinger Bucht? Wäre besser für 
Henning, da er kein DK-Schein hat. 
Gibt sich das was für Euch? Bezüglich der Strecke?


----------



## Torsk1 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Jo geht los:m .

Ich werde doch erst Sonntag zur Bootschau in Frederica fahren


----------



## NOK Angler (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

mir egeal , björn denke ich mal auch , er fährt ja nicht.


----------



## Torsk1 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Von wo denn da?


----------



## NOK Angler (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

würd sagen bei der badeanstalt / strandbad in Nordgaarholz|kopfkrat . oder kennt ihr bessere ??


----------



## Torsk1 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Von mir aus sehr gerne:vik: .

Ist für mich ein Heimspiel


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Na dann haben wir ja HotSpots aus erster Hand 
Auch gerne Daten per PN :q

Wo ist mir egal wäre nur gut wenn ne Slippe vorhanden ist.


----------



## NOK Angler (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Nordgaarholz ist Strandslippen , aber Björn kümmert sich schon drum das wir nen Schlüssel für die Slippe in Falshöft bekommen. Ist denn noch um die Landspitze Gelting rum richtung Ostsee. Aber sehr gutes Buttrevier dort. Ich brauch mal wieder was Plattes.


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Seeehr guuut :q


Ich glaube Ihr könnte Eure Homepage 
bald um einige Namen erweitern :q


----------



## Torsk1 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

wie Platte in der Meerforellenhochsaison?|rolleyes  

Mein Kollege kommt auch mit#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Muahaha und nachher sitzen wir wieder wie die Pudel im Regen :q
ich denke da oben sind alle Möglichkeiten offen nicht wahr Kim?

Ich mag übrigens Dorsche :q


----------



## Torsk1 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> ich denke da oben sind alle Möglichkeiten offen nicht wahr Kim?


 
Das weis ich nicht, da war ich noch nicht, aber da ist ja noch Bredgrund in der Nähe, da kenn ich mich ein bisschen aus 



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ich mag übrigens Dorsche :q


 
wie soll man das verstehen?


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Wäre nett wenn Du mir ein paar Tips für Dorsch verraten könntest.


----------



## Torsk1 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Wie gesagt, von da oben Falshöft#c .
In der Geltinger Bucht könnte ich dir ein paar Torskspots zeigen/sagen


----------



## NOK Angler (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

das machen wir Sa. praxisnah.


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Jau mein SporTrak Color mit BlueChart Karten ist immer dabei :q

Wann, wo treffen wir uns?  (Adresse für Navi ? )


----------



## NOK Angler (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Würd sagen nicht so früh treffen , falls ich Björn noch abholen muß. Sa. Morgen von Heide nach Fl. und wieder runter nach Falshöft ist schon ne Ordentlich Tour.

Treffen 8.30 Uhr , Treffpunkt müßen wir nochmal gucken. Würd sagen etwas was alle kennen. Gelting Mole oder so.


----------



## Torsk1 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*



NOK Angler schrieb:


> Gelting Mole oder so.


 
Hört sich gut an, ich weis nehmlich auch nicht wie es dorthin geht, ich glaub Gelting links ab, glaub auch das es ausgeschildert ist#c .
Gelting Mole ist aber gut#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Null Problemo dann kann ich mir Freitag noch 
schön einen reinklötern :q


----------



## Torsk1 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Hier UserNamensVetter :


----------



## Torsk1 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Wo meinst du links?

In Gelting ist eine


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Wo meinst du links?
> 
> In Gelting ist eine





Da wir eh durch Gelting müssen können wir uns ja an der
B199 auf der Aral Tanke, Nordstraße 6-8, 24395 Gelting treffen ok?


----------



## Torsk1 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

ich glaub nicht das da genug platz für (bis jetzt) 3 Gespanne ist


----------



## NOK Angler (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

können uns auch auf der aral in gelting treffen. ist mir eigentlich wurscht. Gelting Mole ist halt nur so gut ausgeschilder , das kann man gar nicht verfehlen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Ok dann nehmen wir Deine Mole :q :q :q 

Sonst wird dat Ding noch wegen Überfüllung geschlossen 

Silberner Audi mit Nusschale hinten dran 
und zwei zerknitterten Typen drin- das  sind wir :q

Hm oder Krieg ich das Boot auch irgendwie an mein Moped... grübel grübel-


----------



## Torsk1 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Oder sie denken, sie machen jetzt den Jahresumsatz:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Das kann auch passieren- wobei die 
Schleudern ja echt sparsam sind. Und dann noch meine lieblings
Küstenspanner Straße an der Ostsee lang (203 & 199) da komm
 ich eh nicht ausm Quark :q


----------



## NOK Angler (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hm oder Krieg ich das Boot auch irgendwie an mein Moped... grübel grübel-


 

Da tuts du ein bisschen schweißdraht nehmen , denn machst du so , so , tüddel , tüddel , und denn geht dat schon !!


----------



## Torsk1 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Weeerneeeeeeeer!!!!:q :vik:


----------



## BennyO (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Man das hört sich ja nach einer klassen Tour an. 
Wünsche euch viel spaß und ein dickes Petri Heil




Gruß Benny


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*



NOK Angler schrieb:


> Da tuts du ein bisschen schweißdraht nehmen , denn machst du so , so , tüddel , tüddel , und denn geht dat schon !!



soll ich so tun? Frau Klöa?


----------



## NOK Angler (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

schön wenn man verstanden wird  #6


----------



## Torsk1 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> soll ich so tun? Frau Klöa?


 

|muahah: :q #6


----------



## NOK Angler (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

ob klaus007 sich wundert was aus seinen thread geworden ist |kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

bestimmt :q die üblichen Verdächtigen halt


----------



## Torsk1 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Das erste was er denkt:
Man, da hab ich jetzt aber ne menge Tipps bekommen:g .

Ich find auch wir sind mächtig |offtopic


----------



## NOK Angler (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

so jungs , geht nun HIER weiter


----------



## Torsk1 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Vieleicht kann ein Mod es in den anderen Thread verschieben?#c .

Damit Klaus007 seine Frage wieder Clean ist


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann ein Mod es in den anderen Thread verschieben?#c .
> 
> Damit Klaus007 seine Frage wieder Clean ist



Was soll denn wohin verschoben werden?
Einzelne Postings können nemlich nicht verschoben werden, nur ganze Themen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Was soll denn wohin verschoben werden?
> Einzelne Postings können nemlich nicht verschoben werden, nur ganze Themen.



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1479921#post1479921


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1479921#post1479921



Ja sorry, den Thread habe ich schon gesehen aber was soll ich denn nun verschieben? Oder soll ich die Threads zusammen führen? oder diesen schließen mit Verweis auf den neuen?


----------



## NOK Angler (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

lass mal so wie es ist , so hat Klaus007 auch noch ein Andenken von uns , und vergisst uns bis April nicht


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Genau lass es einfach so. Und wenn er sich beschwert schieb einfach die Schuld auf die Knaller von dieostseeangler.de


----------



## Klaus007 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Moin Mädels

ist kein Problem wenn ihr hier schreibt, habe ja schon eine Menge Tipps bekommen, vielen Dank nochmal dafür! Außerdem ist es doch schön zu sehen, dass sich aus einer Frage zur Geltinger Bucht gleich ein Treffen von leidenschaftlichen Meeresfischern etwickelt. "man ich kann aber auch gut Menschen zusammenführen"#h , sollte in die Politik gehen|rolleyes !

Wünsche euch eine schöne Tour und ein guten Fang, und bitte schöne Fangberichte incl. Fotos, wenn's geht und vorallem lasst mir noch was da, wenn ich im April auf die Jagd gehen will.

Petri Heil
Klaus007


----------



## hondapower (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

*Hallo ihr, *
*ich habe mir ein Anfängerboot gekauft also ein schlauchboot mit einem 2 ps honda motor.*
*ich wollte wissen wo es die besten angelstellen für anfäger gibt. in der flensburger förde gerne auch auf der dänischen seite .*
*ich angel gern auf alle fische die in der fl förde rumschwimmen und die man mit dem boot beangeln kann.#6 *


----------



## dorschjäger007 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*



hondapower schrieb:


> *Hallo ihr, *
> *ich habe mir ein Anfängerboot gekauft also ein schlauchboot mit einem 2 ps honda motor.*
> *ich wollte wissen wo es die besten angelstellen für anfäger gibt. in der flensburger förde gerne auch auf der dänischen seite .*
> *ich angel gern auf alle fische die in der fl förde rumschwimmen und die man mit dem boot beangeln kann.#6 *



Gute Chancen hast du bei der Schwiegermutter (Tonne Holnis) oder zwischen Tonne 10 und 12. 
Allerdings beißen die Dorsche am besten in der Dämmerung und mit deinem kleinen Boot wirst du wahrscheinlich keine Beleuchtung führen können.
Also immer schön aufpassen und Schwimmweste nicht vergessen - auch die Förde kann gefährlich sein


----------



## dorschjäger007 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Zur Zeit beißen die Dorsche wieder gut - Hauptfanggebiet: vor Holnis und Außenförde - Fangzeit: in den Dämmerstunden.


----------



## Radi-Lintig (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bootsangeln Flensburger Förde / Geltinger Bucht*

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich plane nun auch den ersten Versuch in der Geltinger Bucht!

Könnt ihr mir ein paar gute Ecken verraten? Habe mir auch bereits eine Seekarte (S4 - Flensburger Förde) besorgt.
Dabei sind mir die zahlreichen Untiefen vor dem Hafen ins Auge gefallen.
Ist hier mit dem Kleinboot etwas zu machen auf Dorsch?

Ich wäre euch wirklich sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.

Starten werden wir aus Geltingen.
Ca. drei Kilometer draußen ist ja  auch ein größeres Plateau, was mir ebenfalls ins Auge sticht.

Es steht steht ein ca. 5,50 Meter langes Boot mit 50 PS zur Verfügung.


----------

